# PCI Design Handbook



## jstehling (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone know the bulk of the difference between the 5th and 6th editions? I have access to 5th, but the new 6th is $$. Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 15, 2008)

Check out this thread: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=6341

It should help you out.


----------



## jstehling (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks a bunch


----------

